# The Silence Is Deafing



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

As a former 921 owner who gave up and got a 942 about 6 months ago, I was absolutely ecstatic with the 942.... until the last release.... Anybody know how long it has been? 
I feel like I own a 921 again... each new release makes things worse.... I saw the rumor that the s/w team in England that screwed up the 921 was at it again on the 942.... I hope that is not true.... Also, Mark seems to have disappeared... I know he said he was busy at work... but I would not be surprised if he got feedup with E* and left the beta team.... I hope not...

ANYBODY have ANY news as to what is going on with the 942?????


----------



## volfan615 (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm also wondering what the heck is going on. I was completley satisfied with the 942 until this last release. Now I can forget trying to watch any recored shows if something is recording because there is no sound. This is getting really old!


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

volfan615 said:


> I'm also wondering what the heck is going on. I was completley satisfied with the 942 until this last release. Now I can forget trying to watch any recored shows if something is recording because there is no sound. This is getting really old!


I have absolutely none of these problems. It seems strange that some have problems, and some, none at all! Thankfully, I'm one of the lucky ones!
Tom in TX


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The latest info on the next software release is in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=47733

But we still don't know when it's coming other than "soon".

Oh... as as for the 921 rumor. I am not sure who is spreading it, but I have not seen or heard of anything remotely official to back up such a rumor. I personally seriously doubt it.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

They are working hard for fixes. Obviously as all know, there are more helping this time. They just want it right before releasing. Can you blame them. From what I know, this will have allot in it, so I do want it right as you. I would guess and say. hopefully next week. That is a guess though.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Mark is still around, but is busy with his work. That's why he asked Jeff and myself to help with the duties here in the 942 forum. We'll pass any info along that we can. Check the thread that Ron pointed out. Hopefully, it won't be much longer for the update, but we don't want them to release it before it's ready, either. Hang in there!


----------



## softwiz (May 12, 2005)

Tom in TX said:


> I have absolutely none of these problems. It seems strange that some have problems, and some, none at all! Thankfully, I'm one of the lucky ones!
> Tom in TX


Trust me Tom, if you have 281, you have some or all of these problems.


----------



## Stew (Nov 9, 2005)

softwiz said:


> Trust me Tom, if you have 281, you have some or all of these problems.


I'm also a new owner (since Oct 11th) and have 281. I have absolutely none of the issues you have. My 942 works as advertised.


----------



## primevil (Jul 15, 2005)

For those of you that have been waiting for the update Software Version L2.82 for DVR 942 should be released tomorrow.

I can't post links yet but if you go the the Dish Network Tech Portal site they have this posted:

11/2/2005: 1258 Software Version L2.82 for DVR 942

Effective Thursday, November 10th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L2.82 for the DVR 942 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L2.82 will be the valid software version for the DVR 942.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

softwiz said:


> Trust me Tom, if you have 281, you have some or all of these problems.


I love it when strangers tell us what problems we do or do not have. :lol:

My wife has had a leased 942 since October 1st - absolutely none of the reported "problems" are present. Works just fine. My two 508's also work flawlessly. :grin:


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> I love it when strangers tell us what problems we do or do not have. :lol:
> 
> My wife has had a leased 942 since October 1st - absolutely none of the reported "problems" are present. Works just fine. My two 508's also work flawlessly. :grin:


I also have a 508 that performs flawlessly! Had it for years, never any trouble!
I just hope that the update many have been clamoring for, doesn't screw up my 942.
Tom in TX


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

I am happy with my 942. I know it has bugs, but I'm still delighted with the features that do work. I also bought mine with eyes wide open, meaning I knew this was released in spring of this year and don't expect really stable S/W until this next spring. Unfortunately I have learned anything with complex S/W is going to have bugs. However that's still no excuse for not making each release better than the next.


----------

